# Anyone use an Italian Herb Mincer??



## Barbarainnc (Feb 22, 2006)

I know I can use a Chefs knife, but from what I can tell by the picture, it has a place to put the herbs and a handle to turn to mince the herbs. Anyone have one like this?? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 22, 2006)

no but I have a mezzaluna (half moon) chopper with indented board.  works very well


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the one you are talking about and all it does is make a mush.I have another one that four or five sharp wheels that you roll over the herbs and it works pretty good I also have a mezzaluna and think thats the best one.


----------



## Constance (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd like to have a mezzaluna...they look cool. 
But my baby cuisinart works really well for herbs...a couple of pulses does the job.


----------



## ralph0413 (May 20, 2017)

Have had one for the past 5 years-found it in a box of kitchen stuff left when my stepdad passed away- and only today found out what it was. So glad I kept it! I ran out to my herb garden and picked a bunch of oregano. I took the leaves off the stems. It worked wonderfully. The  result was nice evenly minced pieces. I can't wait to try the others. I suspect it won't work too well on larger leaf herbs like basil, but should work great on the more "woody" ones. I also didn't overload the cup. By now I'm sure you tried it and hope you were successful. But if not, give it a try.


----------



## discussor (May 21, 2017)

I am not a professional chef,  but a friend who is taught me how to use a real 2-blade mincer   and definitely recommend the traditional mincer. Okay, expensive but excellent quality. One huge advantage is that you can choose how fine you want to mince.


----------



## Beelost (May 27, 2017)

I have one, got it as a present.  But don't use it. Think I'm old-fashioned


----------

